# compatible router for leighD4



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

I have purchased a leigh D4 jig for both dovetail and finger jointing. I need a suitable router, that can also be used for general use.

I have been recommended a dewalt 621 plunge router, but read good results for the triton 2 1/4 hp router ( which is good for table routing)

Can any member give me advice on the most suitable style- plunger or fixed base?

Any recommendations on brand/model?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gary,

I would go with the Triton, but then I am a biased Triton owner for table use.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A fixed base router is preferred. You don't need high horsepower, but I would choose one with a 1/2" collet and one that is as light as possible. If you do much dovetail work you will also want to have 2 routers, one for the dovetail bit and one for the straight bit. You can make them with one, but setup time will increase. You should also seriously consider the Leigh recommended 8mm bit shanks over 1/4" because the 1/4" shanks have too much flex under load to make high quality dovetails. 8mm bit adapters are available from Leigh or other sources to let you use the 8mm bits in 1/2" router collets.

I use two DeWalt DW618 routers on my Leigh D4R and have decided that I prefer the D handle base over the fixed base for dovetail work because of the trigger grip, but the standard fixed base will work OK. A plunge base is not recommended, as you need more precise depth control and many of the router bits used have larger cutter diameters that are larger than the collets that are used, so they cannot be retracted through the collet.

Charley


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I use my trusty old PC 630


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a _pair_ of 1 3/4hp routers for machine-cut dovetails - in my case, PC 694s in fixed bases. Using two routers for through DTs avoids having to reset, re-calibrate for pins and tails. 

I also like Pat Warner's precision sub-base for anything involving a guide bushing:

Precision Subbase Kit


----------



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

good advice- thanks


----------



## bstadtler (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Freud plunge and a Dewalt that work great.


----------



## morrissey007 (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I just purchased the Leigh SuperJig and the Bosch GMF1400, it's a cracking router and reminds me of the Porter Cable routers s we brits always see in Router Videos such as Pat Warner and Gary Rogowski (My two favourite videos)

Like James in Sydney; I'm a big Triton user but wouldn't use my Triton with my Leigh Jig - Its just too big, the Bosch is 1/2", plenty of power but really compact and has a very low c.o.g. and its great with the fixed base. I keep the triton permanently fixed in my Triton router table.


----------



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks- I was interested in the POF001, the mid sized model- not the larger 3hp number.
Bosch are unfortunately well supported here, in NZ, and seem to market the light weight DIY models.


----------



## Munnda (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with morrissey007, I purchased the GMF1400 online from Toolking who were happy to ship to Australia. Postage was very reasonable and the bonus of having fixed and plunge bases makes life easy. Parts such as different size collets and spare bases are available online at good prices.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> You should also seriously consider the Leigh recommended 8mm bit shanks over 1/4" because the 1/4" shanks have too much flex under load to make high quality dovetails. 8mm bit adapters are available from Leigh or other sources to let you use the 8mm bits in 1/2" router collets.


I'd agree with that but I'll add the observation that European type "1/4in" plunge routers, e.g. deWalt DW613, DW621 (as favoured by Mr. W), Bosch GOF900ACE, Metabo Signal 1229, Trend T5, etc come with the ability to take an 8mm collet - more accurate and less slippage that using a collet converter in a 1/2in collet.



CharleyL said:


> A plunge base is not recommended, as you need more precise depth control and many of the router bits used have larger cutter diameters that are larger than the collets that are used, so they cannot be retracted through the collet.


Hold on there, Charley, I use Elu/deWalt/Trend style 8mm 1/2in plungers and there is range of aftermarket fine depth adjusters like this one which effectively converts them into a fixed base router with fine height adjustment. deWalt also sell a similar adjuster for their routers and there are quite a few other routers covered.

I reckon that the guide bush can be centred more accurately on a plunge base router than on a fixed base one using a centring mandrel. Once set that's it, whereas on a fixed base router if the arbor is off centre from the fixed base every time you turn the base to alter the depth of cut the centring can go out.

Regards

Phil


----------

